# NEW TO THIS - 2WW



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi..... I am new to these websites..... well when I say new I have been reading them for a few months but never made the plunge to actually joining one. So here I am on my 2 ww and feel that these websites could really help me through the next couple of weeks. 
Is anyone at the same stage and finding it hard to make any plans for Christmas ? Everyone keeps asking me what my plans are but I really don't want to committ to anything until I know what my situation is going to be.  
This is my first cycle of IVF and I am not sure what I am going to feel like depending on what the actual result is. 
The doctor has signed me off for 2 weeks so just trying to keep myself busy without doing too much 
Keeping positive but not getting my hopes up x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Im sure someone will be along soon with lots of links for you, but til then I thought I would just say hello   and say good luck for your 2WW      

Will blow you some bubbles to get you started
R
x


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi 
and welcome

well im also on the 2ww , i feel same about new yr eve as i always go out and this time i dnt fancy it  ^  x-mas is usualy just the the family  so thats ok   . 

when is ur test date? mine is in 10days so   ing it works

Becky. xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hiya Becky

I am just going to take each day at a time and plan Xmas and New Year once I know the outcome of my test. I am kind of in the mine set of if it doesn't work the New Year will be a fresh start.

I test on Fri 18th ..... is that the same day as you ? 

Fingers Crossed for both of us  



Cat x


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Cat!

I can totally empathise with you about being on your 2ww and not wanting to plan things at the moment! I am due to have egg collection next week so am almost in the same predicament!!  People keep asking to meet up and I keep thinking "humm, not sure about that one!" 

Anyways, good on you for joining FF!  Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical Support Guides ~ * CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

As you are on your two week wait, The Cycle Buddies threads, and 2WW Ladies in Waiting may be useful to you hun! Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" !

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ *

CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Whereabouts did you have your treatment? You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Alot of the links I've given you, you may already know about, but have a look about, and if you need anything, just let us know!

Wishing you loads of       on your 2WW hun!!!

Love fairywings xxx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

yes that is the same day as me.   kinda seems ages away and in another way it is not. wen did u have ur et? mine was sun had 1 blast put in how about u?  How r u finding bein off work? bored or enjoying? im not workking atm. 
Im on the nov - dec cycle buddies have a nosey. 
xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Becky

I am a little bored being off work but trying to keep myself busy. Luckly a couple of my friends are off work at the moment so we try and meet up as much as possible. Just keep thinking a week on Friday ... not long !

I had my ET on Saturday but not feeling any differnent at the moment.....how are you feeling ?

Just waiting to hear from the hospital to see if they have managed to freeze any of my empryos.....I hope so !!!!!

Positive thoughts and fingers crossed.....just want to fast forward time at the moment


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi,

how u feeling today? im the same there i feel no diff my nipples r more sensitive but were wen i started the stimms and  get the odd twinge cramp in my side (not painful) but that again im putting down to the drugs just staying   

yes im the opposit on keeping busy and im avoiding ppl it is hard as i c my friend everyday down at skool and she expects us 2 do something together but i cant b bothered + she got a lot issues in her marriage and ive listened for 5months and cant b bothered anymore (if that makes sence.)


Hope u hear if u can have any frozen   ing 4 u i only had 1 that survived the 5 days so no frosties 4 me and just 1 put back in , how many did you have put back in? 
But if it does not work i will start all over again in April but   ing emby sticks for nine months. 

Becky. xx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Becky and Cat!

Just wanted to say congrats on both getting through EC!!!   The wait is a nightmare, eh!  Sending you both loads of     

Love fairywings xx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

thankyou  fairywings 

not finding it to bad but  ...... 

how do you do the baby dust?

Becky. xx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Becky,

When you reply to a message there are a list of icons just above where you type. If you click on "more" at the righthand side, it will bring up a box of other emoticons. The baby dust one is in there! Just click on it and it will pop it in your new post! 

  

Love fairywings xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Becky

I am good today as I have had a letter from the hospital and we have 3 frozen embryos   it has made my day. My husband is a little more positive than me and says we won't need them for a while as this one will work.....think he is trying to stay positive for me but it does worry me how he will be if it doesn't work.

I know what you mean about meeting up with friends.....the friend I have been meeting up with most is on maternity leave she has a 3 year old and a 7 week old baby. I enjoy spending time with them. We have been best friends for ever and I can talk to her about anything but I have other friends who lives are just so much more traumatic and they think have the right to winge to me all the time so I am avoiding and negative people as much as possible  

I have had one embryo transfered and this is my 1st cycle of IVF..... Is it you 1st go ? Shame you didn't have any to freeze...do you have to wait 3 months in between cycles ?

Heres hoping for positive tests next Friday so we won't have to wait any longer. Don't want to be the oldest mum in the play ground


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi,

thanks fairywings if i work it out it will be at the bottom of the page   , 

cat - not sure how long u have to wait between cycles im just going on my fella has used up all his holiday and starts his april so he will have 2 go then but   ing it works , i know its a bit negative talking about it if dont work but im deff not ready 2 give up. Thats gr8 news you got some frosties and 3 is a good number   . The pessaries r a nightmare i keep forgetting like today dint have it till 10! 
well today is my 1st day out (apart frm skool run) went into town then drove to tesco to get a crimbo prezzie 4 oh but they sold out   and today's my last day of buying anything had enough  and im now skint  
It is good to be positive im i dont know , i think ill b crying if it dont work and upset and if it does work ill b shocked but so pleased , not long left now till test another week and im finding it is going quick (i mus be the only 1 saying that.)

tc 

Becky
                                      well i did it


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

well done you Becky!!! You're a natural!!! 

love fairywings xx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

lol about time   thanx


----------



## cosmos23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi everyone i am new to this site, tell a lie i have been looking at it for ages but only just registered.
My grammer is awful so apologies if anyone reads it.

I had my failed ivf not long ago they gave me my result on my birthday It felt like a bereavement i couldn't face talking to the clinic again.
I know we should do the follow up consultation but i can't ring at the moment.
There were 3embies only one of them they could use.After egg transfer they said the egg wasn't mature.
Can anyone please explain to me what this means. I would be soooo grateful


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi, 
i only had 1 embie that survived and all mine apparently dint make it not sure y ,. Poor u result on ur bday   2 u

becky xx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Cosmos hun  So sorry to hear about your BFN... it's so very hard, eh, and on your birthday as well hun...

I posted some links to threads on the previous page which may be helpful to you. Also below are a few more that you may want to look at.

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

Take care hun! If you need anything just let us know!!  

Love fairywings xx


----------

